# Raw diet



## fortheloveofvizslas (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi we have a 10 week old Vizsla and our breeder suggested we feed him raw food (Tucker’s is the brand) and goats milk. Is this a healthy diet for him? Some people have mixed opinions. Just looking for feedback to make sure we are feeding him the best type of food.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

is that what your breeder had him on already? if yes, i would stick to it for a while. it has a 4.5 stars on dog food advisor.

i switched my 2 recently to raw, but we buy a different brand, called Texas Tripe and like what i see so far.


----------



## fortheloveofvizslas (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you for your response and recommendation for another brand. I plan on asking the vet Tuesday when we go too see what his input is. Thanks again!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

A lot of traditional vets are not a fan of raw diet, so don`t get surprised if you get a negative answer.


----------

